# Pipe tastes bad



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

I haven't been smoking any pipes lately. When I fired up a bowl tonight it was not at all pleasant. Seems like the more cigars I smoke, the worse my pipes taste! Anyone ever had this experience?:hn


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

fitzsmoke said:


> I haven't been smoking any pipes lately. When I fired up a bowl tonight it was not at all pleasant. Seems like the more cigars I smoke, the worse my pipes taste! Anyone ever had this experience?:hn


Are you cleaning properly? Its important to at least run a pipe cleaner through your pipe after every bowl, and then a thourough cleaning every 5-10 bowls. Check the faq at the top for good cleaning techniques.

In regards to taste, I find cigars and pipe tobacco taste quite different, but are both good.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

I had some G & H "Louisiana Flake" tonight on the drive home and it tasted quite good. I may have been smoking too frequently in one particular pipe.


----------



## icemncmth (Jan 29, 2006)

Just remember that when you smoke a pipe..moisture...or your spit will settle in the bottom of the bowl.....What pipe smokers call "dottle".

If you don't clean this out it will sour...


----------

